# Rebuilding some 15" beasts :-D



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Now there are plenty of step by step tutorials out there regarding reconing blown subwoofers so I'm not really going to go that route here. I'd just like to share some pics of a recent recone I did for a pair of Rockford Power HX2 15's. I'll be glad however to answer any questions regarding the process.

So these subs had already been reconed several times over (not by me), and I had to spend a considerable amount of time removing an exorbitant amount of ca glue from the previous recone 

I also had to remove/realign one of the top-plates as it had shifted at some point.

Anyway, here's some pics just for kicks


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

edzyy said:


> Niceeeeeeeeeeee


Thanks! They sound great too!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn Shawn...nice job! Is there anything you can't do? :laugh:


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Damn Shawn...nice job! Is there anything you can't do? :laugh:


:laugh: Thanks Kelly! Going to have a new build log soon (utilizing these subs). Just need some time to put it all together. Still haven't forgotten about your 650. Whenever you're ready my man!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see the build log. I have 2 HX2 Punch 15's in the bottom of my closet. Bad ass subs.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Can't wait to see the build log. I have 2 HX2 Punch 15's in the bottom of my closet. Bad ass subs.


Yeah man.. Great subs! Actually, the cones I used for this rebuild are HX2 cones. I had to neck em out for the 4" coils


----------

